# Katzenwels/ Kleinwels



## F.Fritz (11. September 2014)

*Katzenwels/ Zwergwels*

Er ist nicht gern gesehen, auch von mir nicht!

Ein grösseres Exemplar fing ich gestern in Südbrandenburg.

So und nun wie weiter ab Kühlschrank?
Räuchern wäre klar, kein Thema.

Und in der Pfanne?
Also Zitrone, Salz, wieder Kühlschrank, dann Mehl, Pfeffer/Zwiebel nach Belieben und hinein ins Fett denk ich mal oder?


----------



## wolfgang f. (14. September 2014)

*AW: Katzenwels/ Kleinwels*

Falls Du ihn eingefroren hast:
http://www.webkoch.de/rezept/catfish-filets-louisiana-5746
http://www.chefkoch.de/forum/2,21,6717/Catfish-grillen.html


----------



## F.Fritz (15. September 2014)

*AW: Katzenwels/ Kleinwels*

Nein, er ist verspeist. Zubereitet, wie ich dachte. War so lala.
Ich probier nächstes Mal des Rezept mit Chili und Knobi aus oder er wird mitgeräuchert.

Danke für deine Antwort!


----------



## Naturliebhaber (15. September 2014)

*AW: Katzenwels/ Kleinwels*

Die etwas größeren Exemplare filetieren (ja, macht Arbeit). Dann einfach salzen und ab in heißes Öl. Mein Sohn (6) hat vorgestern protestiert. Ich hatte es tatsächlich gewagt, nur 11 Zwergwelse für sein Abendessen zu filetieren. :q

 Für den Rest (funktioniert natürlich auch mit den großen):
 Ausnehmen, Kopf und Schwanz ab. In 40g Salz pro Liter Wasser einen Tag einlegen, halbwegs trocknen und im Räucherkoffer räuchern.
 Dann das Fleisch auspuhlen (geht fix) und im Verhältnis 50:50 im Mixer mit Butter mischen. Als Brotaufstrich genial.
 Man kann gern auch variabel Frischkäse beimengen.

 Ich verwerte pro Jahr gezielt 400+ Zwergwaller. Geschmacklich um Längen besser als Aal.


----------



## Psykoman_86 (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Katzenwels/ Kleinwels*

Bis zu welcher Größe zählen sie bei dir zu zwergwelsen?


----------



## meisteruli (22. März 2015)

*AW: Katzenwels/ Kleinwels*

Geräuchert kommen die richtig gut


----------



## Sneep (22. März 2015)

*AW: Katzenwels/ Kleinwels*



Psykoman_86 schrieb:


> Bis zu welcher Größe zählen sie bei dir zu zwergwelsen?



Hallo,

mit Zwergwels bezeichnet man in der Regel nicht den kleinen Europäischen Wels oder Waller, sondern 2 Zwergwelsarten aus Amerika.

Das ist der braune amerikanische Zwergwels (Ameiurus nebulosus) und der schwarze amerikanische Zwergwels _(Ameiurus melas) Beide gehören zur Familie der Katzenwelse.

Vom jungen Waller kann man sie sehr gut unterscheiden.
Der Waller hat einen Flossensaum, die Katzenwelse haben ganz normale After- und Schwanzflossen.Der Waller hat 6 Barteln,  der  Katzenwels 8.

sneep
_


----------



## Naturliebhaber (22. März 2015)

*AW: Katzenwels/ Kleinwels*



Sneep schrieb:


> _Vom jungen Waller kann man sie sehr gut unterscheiden.
> Der Waller hat einen Flossensaum, die Katzenwelse haben ganz normale After- und Schwanzflossen.Der Waller hat 6 Barteln, der Katzenwels 8.
> _



 Die kann man gar nicht verwechseln. Wir haben vergangenes Jahr einen großen Weiher mit (leider) prächtigem Katzenwels-Bestand abgefischt, in dem aber auch Waller abgelaicht hatten. Ich behaupte, wir haben trotz der vielen Katzenwelse im Netz nicht ein einziges "Wallerbaby" übersehen. Die nahmen nämlich einen ganz anderen weiteren Lebensweg als die Katzenwelse.


----------

